# Mobile deer feeders



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Just finished these and thought I would share.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

One picture at a time I guess


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

,


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

He's a good hand!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Popsicle time


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

-


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Final touches


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Solar panel


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice work! What model Hobart welder is that? 110 or 220 volts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

'


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

You got 2 very nice feeders and a camouflage driveway!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

It's the Hobart 140 115v and some of it I used my Miller stick welder


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

nice work


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

got the plans? or the dimensions at least?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

good looking job, but you evidently don't have cat squirrels where you hunt.
we have to use 1inch sq wire on our cages to keep them out. on a feeder without a cage i have counted as many as 15 of the little rascals eating at 1 time.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Centerfire (Jul 26, 2011)

great job!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good ,take care and time to teach that little man your skills they grow up really fast


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Master lock on spinner WILL NOT work ... Raccoons will pick the lock.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

FLAT FISHY said:


> looks good ,take care and time to teach that little man your skills they grow up really fast


He has his own welding hood! One time I was doing a brake job on my truck and he decided to help me so he got his hammer and start tapping on my fender with a big smile.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

fy0834 said:


> Master lock on spinner WILL NOT work ... Raccoons will pick the lock.


Especially at my lease we have super *****!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*feeder*

Looks like Squirrels could get through and waste plenty..Could cover with smaller mesh if need be..I really like great job...yea downside is smaller mesh deflects corn and cuts down on radius


----------



## CCinKT (Dec 9, 2015)

*Moose proof???*

Looks great Sir !!! I like the idea of the critter lock out...However when ya have a moose loose in Del Rio....lol well you can imagine...Blessings...M.


----------

